# the winner is...



## mark gibbs (Jan 26, 2013)

bound to be someone from the first page as more people see their pictures.


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

guess the aim is to get your picture in there as quick as possible then


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

not really as people tend to look at all the pages and like the pictures that stand out to them, obviosly best not to leave it to late to post though, as if you only have a couple of days left then not so many will see it.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I did with 43 likes before closing time but some reason they not checked my post on page ten and said someone else won


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> I did with 43 likes before closing time but some reason they not checked my post on page ten and said someone else won


Sour grapes ....:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

varanus87 said:


> Sour grapes ....:whistling2::lol2:


Just pointing out the truth mate. Human error im sure but there recheck and sort it I'm sure


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> Just pointing out the truth mate. Human error im sure but there recheck and sort it I'm sure


I knw dude was just messing .... :lol2:


Remember the minions who voted o great and powerful master ...:lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

varanus87 said:


> I knw dude was just messing .... :lol2:
> 
> 
> Remember the minions who voted o great and powerful master ...:lol2:


Everyone that liked can have a free tour lol


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> Everyone that liked can have a free tour lol


Hold the bus don't sell ya self short m8 .... Excuse the pun ...:whistling2:


Tenner on the door to feed the animals .... 430 pounds right there mate :lol2:: victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

varanus87 said:


> Hold the bus don't sell ya self short m8 .... Excuse the pun ...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Tenner on the door to feed the animals .... 430 pounds right there mate :lol2:: victory:


Could do with that for wood lol


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> Just pointing out the truth mate. Human error im sure but there recheck and sort it I'm sure


 
i noticed this to and pmd them to let them know when they put the results up last night.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

mitsi said:


> i noticed this to and pmd them to let them know when they put the results up last night.


Thank you that will surely help. let's see what the mods do now


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> Thank you that will surely help. let's see what the mods do now


 
kato just pmd me and said that bothrops is away until beginning of next week but it will be sorted out then. Hope it works out ok as its not right for the person whos won to loose out because of a counting error.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Admin Says:*

Admin Says:

Well we cannot be perfect all the time.:blush:

I have forwarded everything onto bothrops who runs this competition and no doubt in due time he will sort this out.

Simon
Administrator


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

While they emailed and stated I won, frozen reptile even emailed but never gave me my prize even ignoring me messages

Very poor conduct and shocked that this is allowed,

Thought I better post for people to see as messaging is not working


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I'm looking into this right now for you.

Simon.
Administrator.


----------

